# فيديو توضيحي عن دور علم طبقات الارض ( الاستراتغرافيا) Stratigraphy في التنبؤات الزلزلية



## aidsami (19 مايو 2012)

*فيديو عن دور علم طبقات الارض ( الاستراتغرافيا) Stratigraphy في التنبؤات الزلزالية*

*فيديو عن دور علم طبقات الارض
( الاستراتغرافيا) Stratigraphy
في التنبؤات الزلزلية 


**
السلام عليكم


وضعت هذا الموضوع هنا لعلمي ان منتدى البترول يزوره الكثير من الاخوة الجيولوجيون.


*حول الفيديو:*

يستعرض هذا الفيديو مقطع عرضي افتراضيي لمنطقة ما من خلال العودة إلى البداية لدراسة تاريخها الجيولوجي التدريجي.

لماذا دراسة العلاقات بين الصخور؟

يمكن تحديد احتمال الزلزال الذي سيقع في منطقة ما من خلال دراسة التاريخ الجيولوجي للطبقات الصخرية، محليا وإقليميا.
التصدعات والطيات تسجل تاريخ زلزال محتمل، لهذا من خلال دراسة عمر الصخور والتشوهات التي تعرضت لها ، نفسر الزلازل التي حدثت في الماضي ونكسب فهم حول احتمالات الزلازل في المستقبل.










للتحميل و المشاهدة اتبع الرابط أدناه


اظغط هنا

في الصفحة التي تظهر
اظغط علي مستطيل تخطي الاعلان
اللذي يظهر مكان ال 0 بعد العد التنازلي
في أعلى الصفحة


بالتوفيق




​
*​


----------

